# Mickey and Minnie - pair of rabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Mickey and Minnie 
DOB: June 2013

Mickey (brown rabbit) and Minnie are looking for a home together. They have come into rescue as the children lost interest in them, and they were facing being put to sleep.

Both these bunnies are lovely. Mickey does have Microphthalmia (commonly known as small eye), and as the name suggests, it means one of his eyes is under developed and he cannot see in one eye. It doesn't affect him too much, and it's easy to forget that he has this as he copes so well. We just make sure we talk to him before touching him so he is aware that we are there.

Both have been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and have seen our vet. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 per rabbit.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

